# APR Stage 2 v2.6 Now Available for the New Golf R, S3 and TTS



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Stage 2 v2.6 is now available for the new Golf R, S3 and TTS! This new update provides better 0-60 mph times through a recalibrated launch control strategy within the ECU. During testing we saw 0-60 times reduce from an average of 3.6s to 3.4s and 3.2s via Dragy! Other improvement include a more linearized throttle map, improved boost control, and more drivability changes.

Please note: APR suggests servicing and cleaning the factory Haldex filter for best results! No updates to the TCU are required. V2.6 changes and improvements are applicable to 6MT vehicles as well.

This free update is now available worldwide. #GOAPR


----------

